# Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.



## Barschfeind (16. September 2006)

Am 04.11.06 findet an den Stränden von Heidkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien ein Brandungsangeln statt. Der Veranstalter bittet  darum an  besagten Tag diese Strände frei zu halten. Ich kann euch keinen Namen geben. Es wäre sonst Werbung. Und  das will ich nicht riskieren. Danke, wenn ihr euch daran halten solltet.
 #6


----------



## Zanderspezi 44 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

So ein Mist gerade an den Tag wollte ich da Zandern!
 Naja ich sag den anderen Angler die ich kenne Bescheid das Sie 
 Ihre Flüge an den Tag stonieren solln.|supergri |kopfkrat |supergri 
 Am 12.11.06 befischen wir den Nordatlantik!
 Bitte frei halten!

 Barschfeind|kopfkrat 
 Schlechter Name für ein deutsches Angelboard!
 Gerade weil der Barsch einer der beliebtesten Fische hier  im 
 Lande ist.


----------



## Barschfeind (16. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*



Zanderspezi 44 schrieb:


> Barschfeind|kopfkrat
> Schlechter Name für ein deutsches Angelboard!
> Gerade weil der Barsch einer der beliebtesten Fische hier im
> Lande ist.


 
Ein Feind ist gleichzeitig auch ein Gegner. Und den Barsch habe ich mir als Gegner ausgesucht, weil er einer der am besten schmeckende Süßwasserfisch ist.


----------



## Zanderspezi 44 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Wie Barsch der schmeckt! Wat dat geht nicht in Hollywood sind doch die Strände gesperrt!
Wie kommst denn jetzt auf sowas?
Aber gut das alle Bescheid wissen sonst wär dat noch eng an den Stränden von Übersee geworden und in Alaska röbst ein Elch und soweiter.

Und haltet euch dran alles ist gesperrt am und so fort.

*Die Info war soweit gut und trifft wahrscheinlich auf 0,01% der Boardmitglieder zu!*


----------



## Barschfeind (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Also erstens muss ich Dir da wohl was erklären.
Diese Strände liegen an der Schleswig Holsteinischen Ostsee, in der Nähe von Schönberg ( bei Kiel).
Und diese Strände sind nicht Offiziell gesperrt sondern,
es ist eine *Bitte*von dem Veranstalter an Euch , die Strände frei zu halten.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Also erstens muss ich Dir da wohl was erklären.
> Diese Strände liegen an der Schleswig Holsteinischen Ostsee, in der Nähe von Schönberg ( bei Kiel).
> Und diese Strände sind nicht Offiziell gesperrt sondern,
> es ist eine *Bitte*von dem Veranstalter an Euch , die Strände frei zu halten.


 
Am 4.11. ist auch der Fehmarncup!!! Hat dies dein Veranstalter bedacht?? Geb mal bitte genaueres an damit ich die Veranstaltung bei den Terminen im Trööt "Brandungsangeln" festtackern kann. Es ist KEINE Werbung


----------



## Barschfeind (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Der Veranstalter ist ein Angelgeschäft bei Kiel.
Ich bin es nicht. Er hat mich nur gefragt ob ich einen Hinweis auf das Angeln geben kann. Damit es keinen Ärger am Strand gibt. Es handelt sich um ein Gemeinsames Angeln, nachdem ein gemeinsames Grünkohlessen geplant ist.
Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach ist das Angeln für Angler aus der Kieler Umgebung gedacht.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach ist das Angeln für Angler aus der Kieler Umgebung gedacht.


 
Ich denke mal das dort so einige aus den Hamburger Raum aufschlagen werden :m  

Aber schon OK wenn ihr lieber unter euch bleiben wollt. Fahren wir eben zum Fehmarncup. Dort wird kein solch Geheimnis drum gemacht #6


----------



## Barschfeind (17. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Na, wenn ihr mitmachen wollt, ist kein Problem. 
Es ist nur so, das man sich bei ihm melden bis zum 30.10.06 anmelden und bezahlen muss.
Und bitte verdreht mir jetzt nicht wieder das Wort im Mund.
Ich habe es nur gut gemeint, um irgendwelchen Ärger zu vermeiden. Außerdem war es nur meine Vermutung.
Und noch einmal die Betonung das es keiene Werbung sein soll.


----------



## degl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

@all,

handelt es sich um den Zoo Weiß-Cup,den Großmann-Cup oder Knutzen-Cup......wenn ich einen vergessen hab bitte melden.......
war doch eigentlich nie ein Prob,wenn ne große Veranstalltung stattfand,oder............

Und wer weis wer so alles noch mitmachen würde,wenn er oder sie sich anmelden könnte#h 

gruß degl

Hey Cap,warum so geheimnisvoll


----------



## meeresdrachen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

@all,

nein,das ist das Brandungsangeln vom
Melsdorfer Zoo-u.Angelshop,also das
Angeln von Michael.Begrenzt auf 100
Teilnehmer.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> nein,das ist das Brandungsangeln vom
> Melsdorfer Zoo-u.Angelshop,also das
> ...


Genau so wird das sein. Ist schon seit 1994 immer das erste WE im November.:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (19. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Hoffentlich gibt es diesesmal dann auch Grühnkohl.

Als ich 1995 das erste Mal mitgemacht habe, hatten die doch glatt vergessen Grühnkohl zu kochen. Es gab nur reichlich Kasseler, Schweinebacke und Kochwurst. Dazu auch reichlich Bratkartoffeln Zucker und Senf.:q :q :q


----------



## meeresdrachen (22. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

@Monsterqualle,

ich mache dort seit 2000 mit und es hat jedes
Jahr genug Grünkohl gegeben.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> @Monsterqualle,
> 
> ich mache dort seit 2000 mit und es hat jedes
> Jahr genug Grünkohl gegeben.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Das war ja 95 auch nur eine Ausnahme. Bis 99 habe ich mitgemacht, und es gab in der Tat immer reichlich zu Essen. Grühnkohl natürlich auch.:m


----------



## Carrie (25. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wo man sich da anmelden muß? und wann genau ist da das Brandungsangeln. Würde da gerne mitmachen


----------



## meeresdrachen (26. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

Hallo Carri,

das Angeln ist am 04.11.06.Also am ersten
Novemberwochenende.
Anmeldung im Shop.
Zoo-u.Angelshop Melsdorf/Kiel
Hab leider keine Tel.-Nr.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## lattenputzer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

@all
Telefonnummer: 04340-671
Inhaber: Michael Leopold
#h


----------



## meeresdrachen (27. September 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Heitkate, Kalifornien und Brasilien.*

@lattenputzer,

machst du auch mit?Vielleicht sieht
man sich ja.
Mit Petri Heil
meersdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------

